# NUEVO FORO ACERCA DE LIMA



## Peruviano (Jun 17, 2006)

VAYAN AL LINK POR FAVOR:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=363288


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

otra vez este pata...
Amigos moderadores...ya saben que hacer.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Jajajaja, al ver a personas como tú siento taaanta pena! Dime qué te han hecho para que sientas tanto odio y resentimiento hacia tu ciudad, eh? Debería darte vergüenza postear fotos así en el foro internacional. Felizmente, nadie te ha hecho caso hasta ahora y esperemos que siga así. Qué afan el tuyo por mostrar la zona pobre de Lima, qué ganas con eso? Ya te han banneado a ti y a todos tus clones y sigues en lo mismo, TROLL!


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

puuuucha... jajajaja ya este pata me da risa en verdad.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

No había necesidad de mostrarlo en el foro internacional, suficiente con que lo hayas hecho en el subforo peruano.


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

Es la verdad de alguna parte de Lima. No me digan q no. Acaso no es cierto. Si no decimos esto y/o mostramos esto, no podemos salir adelante. Así q esto es constructivo así q no jodan diciendo q no va..................... La critica q estamos haciendo es progreso, ojalá lo entienda la m...... de la política de lima mtroltn.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

:sleepy: No hace falta postear fotos de la zona marginal de Lima para saber que aún es una ciudad pobre, no crees? Se supone que una de las finalidades de poner fotos de nuestra ciudad en el foro internacional es que la gente cambie su forma de pensar y borren ese asqueroso concepto que tienen sobre Lima (gracias a la "doctora" de los pobres Mrs. Laura Bozzo) y que se animen a conocerla. :sleepy: Obviamente si tú vas a algún lado, quieres conocer lo mejor de ese sitio y lo más bonito, no el lugar en donde se guarda la basura.


----------



## Peruviano (Jun 17, 2006)

YibrailMizrahi said:


> Obviamente si tú vas a algún lado, quieres conocer lo mejor de ese sitio y lo más bonito, no el lugar en donde se guarda la basura.




El lugar donde se guarda la basura?

wow. no comentarios.


----------



## Mouses (Dec 21, 2004)

Peruviano said:


> El lugar donde se guarda la basura?
> 
> wow. no comentarios.


...quieres probar algo socio??? se objetivo, muestra numeros, fuentes series, analizes sociales, escritores y no me vengas con 4 fotos de pueblo pa darme cuenta que vivo en la capital de un PAIS SUBDESARROLLADO, pareciera que pones esas fotos pensando que ese es un mal unico de LIMA, sabes como es la pobreza en los otros paises de latinoamerica??, con excepcion de 3 o 4 que estan en condiciones NOTORIAMENTE MEJORES, el resto presenta problemas similares, CORRUPCION , DESIGUALDAD, RACISMO, IGNORANCIA, ETC.


...LO QUE HACES ES COMO si EXISTIERA UNA PERSONA CON UN BRAZO MUTILADO O ALGUNA ENFERMEDAD SERIA Y TE MOFARAS DE ELLAS, CREO QUE LA MAYORIA DE PERUANOS NO NECESITAMOS A UN LENTO DE PENSAMIENTO PA DARNOS CUENTA DE LOS PROBLEMAS NACIONALES, QUE NO SOLO SON LOS EXTRANJEROS , SINO SEUDONACIONALES COMO TU???, QUE NO PRESENTAN SOLUCION, SOLO GRITAN Y GRITAN ,,....PERO NO DICEN CONCRETAMENTO PUNTOS CLAVES,...SOLO LOS BLANCOS, QUE LOS MESTIZOS Y LOS CHOLOS...se concreto y no vengas a presentar COMO SI HUBIESES DESCURBIERTO LA POLVORA.


...YA QUE SOLO LOS IGNORANTES COMO TU, SE CREERIAN QUE LIMA SOLO ES 5 DISTRITOS, LIMA ES UN COMPLEJO DE REALIDADES QUE TRATA DE AVANZAR CON LOS RECURSOS LIMITADOS QUE CUENTA.


----------



## Peruviano (Jun 17, 2006)

Me parece que seria importante que estos temas se discutan en los diarios, en la TV, en las universidades, en las escuelas profesionales, en los gobiernos de la ciudad, los distritos y el gobierno central. En vez de eso que hacen los limenos para mejorar su ciudad?


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Me imagino que otros como tu haran threads de los slums de sus ciudades. No es por verguenza si no que si lo quieres discutir entonces hazlo con otros peruanos. Y mas si quieres saber que hacen los lime~os...


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

*ClauDia* said:


> puuuucha... jajajaja ya este pata me da risa en verdad.



a mi me da pena, lástima y cólera; pero igual me reiré contigo. xD xD xD


----------



## EJSABAD (Feb 21, 2006)

Peruviano said:


> Me parece que seria importante que estos temas se discutan en los diarios, en la TV, en las universidades, en las escuelas profesionales, en los gobiernos de la ciudad, los distritos y el gobierno central. En vez de eso que hacen los limenos para mejorar su ciudad?


Mi querido amigo resentido!!!

No se cual es el problema contigo realmente. Si quiere que todo el mundo se entere que en el Peru no solamente hay lugares bonitos sino tambien pobres y de mal vivir pues no te equivocas. Los hay y todo el mundo lo sabe.

Estas encenando un problema social economico que existe en todos lo paises del mundo....la pobreza no es nada nuevo....mencioname un pais que no esta pasando por estos problemas.

Lamentablemente es un mal que ningun gobierno politico bueno o malo lo resolvera...lo podra aliviar mas no podra erradicarlo....no hay gobierno en el mundo que te pase un cheque semanal o mensual de por vida, para que te arregle la vida de pobre...los unicos que pueden solucionar ese problema lamentablemete son las misma persona, con exfuerzo estudio trabajo y ayudas muy minimas de otros nada mas. El resto es responsabilidad personal, salir, buscar encontrar cambiar.

Tu eres pobre? tu vives en esos lugares? como llegastes hasta donde tu estas? quien te pago los estudios? quien te dio de comer? quien se esforzo para que tu fueras lo que eres? si eres algo....

Asi que deja de poner fotos encenando los lugares pobres del peru!!!! 
porque no nos ensenas fotos de la ayuda que estas haciendo tu por el pobre...quiciera saber que estas haciendo tu personalmente para calmar esa situacion, porque hablas de que se debe hacer...hacer que??? se debe debatir...los debates no alimentan ni construyen casas....en eso no te incluyes tu...
Que haces tu para mejorar tu ciudad?

A llorar a la maternidad mi amigo!!!


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

YibrailMizrahi said:


> Jajajaja, al ver a personas como tú siento taaanta pena! Dime qué te han hecho para que sientas tanto odio y resentimiento hacia tu ciudad, eh?  Debería darte vergüenza postear fotos así en el foro internacional. Felizmente, nadie te ha hecho caso hasta ahora y esperemos que siga así. Qué afan el tuyo por mostrar la zona pobre de Lima, qué ganas con eso? Ya te han banneado a ti y a todos tus clones y sigues en lo mismo, TROLL!



h no: h no: él de limeño, no tiene ni la mazamorra !!!!! en un post puso
"ustedes los limeños"

me pregunto de dónde será? (...)

bueno me voy más rápido que volando de éste thread !!!!

adieu, ciao, adeu, Aufwiedersehen, bye bye, Chauuuuuu !!!


----------



## AC78 (Sep 27, 2005)

De donde salio este marciano!!!!!! Este pata yo creo que fue un rechazado social cuando vivia en Lima, si que es que alguna vez vivio alla


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Enseñar los slum de lima no me parece apropiado en fin solo es un foro pero tampoco dices las verdad, solo 5 distritos que progresan? y donde dejas a los olivos, villa el salvador, San j7uan de Miraflores, Barranco, Chorrillos, Magdalena, etc fuera de los clasicos miraflores - san isidro y demas, Lima es una ciudad que nunca he pensado que es bella como conjunto pero tiene partes lindas y en muchos casos se nota como la gente pobre hace bastante para progresar y eso me parece lindo tambien, y tampoco hay una verdadera lima, ni la lima donde estan los ricos ni los pobres es la verdadera son diferentes realidades que como en toda latinoamerica existe una terrible desigualdad social. Es una pena pero las fotos que pones en su mayoria la gente cree que es asi lima, el tercermundo, me acuerdo cuando recien se puso por primera vez fotos de miraflores, san isidro y cercado en el foro latino la gente se sorprendio por que creia que lima era como lo mostraba Laura en America.


----------



## Mouses (Dec 21, 2004)

...me parece ke este compare, fue un AREQUIPENO que entro y decia que todo era FEO, pero lo que es cierto es que jala de la buena el nacionalista este.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Peruviano said:


> VAYAN AL LINK POR FAVOR:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=363288


Felicitaciones, en serio, eres muy valiente, o sea, yo nunca me atrevería a ser tan baboso, te lo juro, mis felicitaciones ah :cheers:


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

NO creo que los peruanos nos avergoncemos de esa zona de Lima, yo no, y a pesar de discordar en algunas cosillas con la mayoria de foristas, salta a la luz que ellos tambien les importan los pobres.
Tu mensaje guarda resentimiento y odio, si quisieras mostrar un thread con las zonas pobres de Lima, me parece que en primer lugar deberias aclarar que es en el titulo y poner un mensaje que no denote iras contenidas, sino una esperanza de desarrollo.
En unos dias, si todo sale bien, voy a ir a un asentamiento humano, y pienso poner las fotos en el foro, pero no como mensaje rencoroso, ni cargado de los odios tipicos de la onda nacionalista vivida recientemente, sino para que se conozca el otro lado de la capital y como esta tambien ha progresado, porque aunque no lo creas, si (yo estoy un tanto metido recientemente en el desarrollo de los asentamientos humanos, y creeme que es cierto).
Si bien, es tapar el sol con un dedo negar la pobreza en Lima, cosa que NADIE ha hecho aqui, tambien es taparlo negar que ha mejorado muchismo, por ejemplo, se han construido areas verdes en los conos y uno de los bypass mas modernos de Lima es el de Villa el salvador, que originalmente fue un pueblo joven.
Como punto final, yo creo que los foristas mostraron el lado mas bonito de Lima, no por querer ocultar que exista este, sino para demostrar que existe el otro, incluso, hay otros foros internacionales donde piensa que Lima es toda como la muestras, entonces me parece muy bueno mostrar zonas de la ciudad, donde se vea que tambien es bonita, y sobre todo VIABLE PARA EL TURISMO.
Otra razon es que muchos de los threads, son de la Lima historica, osea la declarada patrimonio cultural por la UNESCO, y que merece ser mostrada a todos los foristas del mundo, para que conozcan su belleza, que es un orgullo, para TODOS los peruanos sin distincion.
Analiza, recapacita y piensa bien las cosas, trata de calmar tus animos, tus odios, y rencores y trabajar un poquito por mejorar esta ciudad o este pais, que cada uno de nosotros los peruanos, tiene un granito de arena por poner en esa labor.
Como diria mi abuelita:
"no te quejes y actua!" XD


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Mouses said:


> LIMA ES UN COMPLEJO DE REALIDADES QUE TRATA DE AVANZAR CON LOS RECURSOS LIMITADOS QUE CUENTA.


Eso es verdad! XD :cheers:


----------

